# Oreo - spayed female rabbit, Nottingham



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

Oreo is a pretty little female house rabbit who needs a loving forever home. She was rescued as part of an emergency mass evacuation back in February 2018 and has been living with a foster mum till now.
Sadly she has failed to bond with other rabbits but loves the company of humans and now loves to be stroked. She would suit someone who is experienced with rabbits but would like to have just one rabbit.
We are open to suggestions of someone with experience trying to bond her with a male but she has had a difficult start in life and nips other rabbits.
She would need to be a house rabbit with lots of human company and freedom to roam. She's quite confident but would be better suited to a home without young children or other free-roaming pets.
Be warned that she likes to scrabble at the edges of fitted carpets.
We don't know her age but guess that she could be 2-3 years.
She is a lovely bunny that deserves a happy loving forever home. She is spayed and vaccinated with both Filavac & Nobivac

Email me at [email protected] if you're interested in offering her a home


----------



## Burrowed Hearts Rescue (Jun 29, 2016)

Now reserved


----------

